# Making Canna-Oil Using Moonshine,



## outlawcustombikes (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello,

I have a question about making canna-oil.....one form of making oil I read stated that you use isopropyl alcohol to disolve the triches, filter and let evaporate....the end product being the oil.

My question is,.... I have a fair amount of bubble hash I have made.....Instead of using isopropyl to disolve it, could you use moonshine in its place? Seems to me that would be a safer alternative maybe. I guess my question is, would the moonshine disolve the triches the same as the isopropyl?

Thanks, ~Outlaw~


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 27, 2008)

outlawcustombikes said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question about making canna-oil.....one form of making oil I read stated that you use isopropyl alcohol to disolve the triches, filter and let evaporate....the end product being the oil.
> 
> ...


I would say stick with the bubble hash man...safe and most effective


----------



## dr.greenthumb85 (Jun 28, 2008)

smoke the hash and drink the moonshine.


----------



## juschillin420 (Jun 30, 2008)

no no no, they are both wrong! I actually just went to cali and took the oaksterdam university course! It was really cool and informative, and a section of their class is called cooking and concentrates, They actually strongly advised not to EVER make hash either through the butane extraction method (i did it and it worked fine) or with isopropanol. Their reasoning was simple, why do you want to smoke something, that almost 100% garunteed to have leftover butane/isopropanol stuck in your hash that you then smoke and ingest into your body. It made since to me... after saying that they actually recommeded using moonshine, however they said most people have a hard time finding it, but if you already have it yes, go for it, they say the closer to 100% the better


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 30, 2008)

juschillin420 said:


> no no no, they are both wrong! I actually just went to cali and took the oaksterdam university course! It was really cool and informative, and a section of their class is called cooking and concentrates, They actually strongly advised not to EVER make hash either through the butane extraction method (i did it and it worked fine) or with isopropanol. Their reasoning was simple, why do you want to smoke something, that almost 100% garunteed to have leftover butane/isopropanol stuck in your hash that you then smoke and ingest into your body. It made since to me... after saying that they actually recommeded using moonshine, however they said most people have a hard time finding it, but if you already have it yes, go for it, they say the closer to 100% the better


um...I use water and ice to make my bubble hash....sounds pretty safe to me and works great...and I would never put alcohol near my shit thank you very much...BTW...if you went to Oaksterdam you need to be my friend


----------



## juschillin420 (Jun 30, 2008)

lol, no I wasn't tryin to start a fight against making bubblehash! I do not knock the bubblebags at all! as a matter of fact oaksterdam was basically marketing for bubblebag as they tried to coerce all of us to buy a 3 or a 7 bag set that they had. They even had the bubbleator too, I was saying that you were wrong by saying to stick to bubblehash instead of going ahead and using the moonshine he has already aquired. It is always good to try new things, and if they work nicely then perfect the new skill.

no bashing of the bubble


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 30, 2008)

juschillin420 said:


> lol, no I wasn't tryin to start a fight against making bubblehash! I do not knock the bubblebags at all! as a matter of fact oaksterdam was basically marketing for bubblebag as they tried to coerce all of us to buy a 3 or a 7 bag set that they had. They even had the bubbleator too, I was saying that you were wrong by saying to stick to bubblehash instead of going ahead and using the moonshine he has already aquired. It is always good to try new things, and if they work nicely then perfect the new skill.
> 
> no bashing of the bubble


right on man...I wasnt trying to be aggressive by any means...I am just a fan of good moonshine...lol...I find it funny they tried to sell you shit...but...business is business. You should start a thread about your experience there....I know you have one subscriber here. and dont hate me if I poke my head in and ask you a question every now and again...the only other person I have heard of going to Oaksterdam is Fdd...you two are gold around here!


----------



## cocobitzz (Jul 2, 2008)

Fuck it. Smoke the hash you have and drink the white lightning straight.


----------



## bigloc (Nov 22, 2011)

25 gallons of 170 proof clear shine should work for making green dragon or hash oil cause I got more than I could ever drink and I dont plan on selling it dont need the atf hunting me down. I havent had the balls to drink more than a sip but the strippers love the shit.lol


----------



## bigloc (Nov 22, 2011)

Do you think running it through a britta filter would get rid of heavy metals like copper lead, cause its been sitting in a steel oil drum barrol for about a year.


----------



## psychedelic son (Nov 22, 2011)

I just made a batch of hash using everclear instead of rubbing alcohol. There is a special tool I'd recommend to measure the proof of the alcohol but I can't remember the name of it. But the lower the proof the longer it takes to evaporate. If it lights on fire very easily than it should be enough. Just have a fan blow on it to speed evaporation. Just remember moonshine can be 70-195 proof. Old dude I know taught me all this in exchange for some bud. Moonshine is a real art!


----------



## bigloc (Nov 24, 2011)

would you care to share some of your moonshining skills, Its kind of my dream to make my own wiskey I already came up with the name, the rest should be no sweat lol I think Ill start the first moonshine grow/cook jornal.


----------



## psychedelic son (Nov 27, 2011)

wiskey is actually one of the harder kinds of liquor to make... you have to use a pot still which puts out a lower proof liquor about (50-150 proof) than the other stills but you gotta choose between corn, rye, or barley (more of a bourbon flavor). I recommend barley because as a beer brewer its easy to work with and you can buy malt extract. You brew it ferment it cook it in a still then age in steel glass or oak. i recommend aging in a capped keg with oak chips (slightly charred). Corn is a pain in the ass cause you buy deer corn you have to get it to sprout pick all the sprouts off then mash it barley is way easier but costs more. Much better taste though. I'd recommend a sugar wash to start cause its cheap and easier to modify after the fact. If you need more info message me and i'll help ya out but i recommend reading The Alaskan Bootlegger's Bible or visiting homedistiller.org for the basics and how to stuff. artisan-distiller.net is another good sight with some truly awesome recipes. Peace out I is passing out...cant smoke for 2 weeks so let the drinking begin!!!!!
111


----------



## ComeupKid (Nov 28, 2011)

sorry if this is the wrong thread to ask this question in, iv been looking for the right thread but this is the closest iv found so far, and figured it would be better than to making a new thread.

so im looking to make some oil using my sugar leaves and have a couple of questions. 

my main question is, do i need to wait for tmy sugar to dry and cure? or should i just toss the bag into the freezer and wait for it to freeze before processing? or just toss it in freshly cultivated?

is there any legal alcohol(booze kind not sterilization kind of alcohol) with a high enough proof to use, I havent really looked, but im pretty sure moonshine doesnt exists in my city, and if it does its probably a little more than im willing to spend if 91-99% isopropyl alcohol will work to the same effect.


----------



## psychedelic son (Nov 29, 2011)

Use bacardi 151 or everclear lower proof means you'll have some water sitting after alcohol evaporates. I waited till mine was dried but in all reality you only have to wait until after harvest and freeze it for an hour plus. I do it with everclear or moonshine and just wait a few days for it to evaporate maybe put a fan on it and direct it to one area of the dish. Here are the steps for my easy blender hash:
1- Freeze pot
2- put in 5 gallon bucket 
3- add everclear, 91% iso alcohol, or very flammable moonshine until its just about level with my soon to be hash
4- then i use a paint mixing attachment for a drill (<$10 lowes) and mix it real good. 
5- poor through very fine mesh like panty hose or reusable coffee filter into clear glass bowl ( a huge muther fuker)
6- remix hashable with more alcohol in bucket and mix again
7- see 5
8- put a fan facing bowl in dark area
9- work tar consistantly downward into area that is still wet daily
10 scrape it up with a spoon when its tar like and press into hash

Thats just about how i do it... not the best tutorial and not the purest hash but it works pretty good. Once i rolled some good bud in the tar dried it and froze it. Found it 2 months later and holy shit it was crazy smoke. Dont know what its called but awesome shit and crazy looking bud!


----------

